# TMC Mountaray bracket dimensions



## Steve Smith (15 May 2013)

Hey folks. I'm interested to know how the Mountaray bracket fits over a tank. How far forward does the tile sit when mounted with one? 

I ask, as I'm thinking about one over a nano, which is about 20cm front to back. Just concerned it may be too big.


----------



## sa80mark (15 May 2013)

Its going to be to big I think scroll down on this link to near the bottom theres a picture with the dimensions on

LED Aquarium Light, Lighting; Reef, Planted; AquaRay AquaBeam, GroBeam


----------



## sa80mark (15 May 2013)

Heres the picture link

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/images/graphics/newtmcmounting.jpg


----------



## fish fodder (15 May 2013)

It's 15cm... One mountaray is designed for a mini tile so I'm led to believe... Not sure if that's to be used with the mms though


----------



## Steve Smith (15 May 2013)

That image Mark linked to says it all... It's about 29cm once mounted  It'd work over my other tank I guess. I think I'll have to investigate suspending the tile above the tank some other way in that case.

Thanks for the Link Mark


----------



## Ady34 (18 May 2013)

How long is the tank Steve?...or is it a cube? If not you could mount it on the side, or is it also an aesthetics issue?


----------

